# Making a longbow.



## ashahidan (Dec 1, 2009)

I have seen many longbow plans but they all use the type of wood not available here (Malaysia)
I hope there Is there somebody in Lumberjocks who can supply the materials for me to make a the bow and arrows.

ashahidan


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

You might try Bell Forest. I don't know if they ship overseas or not. The only other thing I would do is just do some looking online for the wood that you want and see if they ship to where you are..


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Bowmaking has been around for thousands of years, and bow styles and construction methods were developed based largely on locally available materials. The English longbow, for example, was usually made of Yew.

Some internet research would probably bury you in info about the different materials used - and the characteristics of the materials. With that info, you might find that a locally available wood would work quite well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

An interesting project.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashahidan, there is a great free project plan on americanwoodworker.com for making a laminate long recurve bow. Check this out:

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2008/02/05/Build-a-Recurve-Bow.aspx?T=Outdoor&id=v0_2

It does use some fiberglass too for reinforcement though, but fiberglass isn't too tough to work with…I did car audio fiberglass installs for my car way back in high school. It just requires good planning so that the fiberglass doesn't harden too quickly and make sure to work with tons of ventilation.

Good luck! I would love to make one of these someday, but right now I need to focus on other projects around the house.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That's a great idea for a project.


----------



## HebronLLC (Oct 11, 2009)

Ashahidan,

You might want to try checking out http://thebowyersden.com Bowers Den. They have a lot of great information. There is also a list of different types of woods that make great bows. I am sure you will be able to find one that is available in your area. They have great build-along vids that are very informative. 
I have been looking into building my own bow now for several months and have thought about using ipe if I can find the board. I would imagine that might be available in your area, but if not there are several other woods that work just fine. I saw a bow made out of a red oak board from a bigbox store, so really many different options are available. Take some time and check out that site and you will have plenty of information and plenty options. The very first question in the FAQ section gives a list of types of woods.

Enjoy and be sure to post pictures when you get it done so we can all see.

Aaron


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd research historical bows in your area and use that wood.


----------



## ashahidan (Dec 1, 2009)

Dear friends,
Thank you for being so helpful. This makes me feel proud and happy to be a member of lumberjocks. 
Thank you all again.

ashahidan


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a son that wants to try to build one. From what I have been able to find, you can use most any wood that could be used in doing bent laminations. I think we are going to build one from oak and used some rosewood that I have for decoration on it.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Let us know how it goes please *Doc*, I may give it a go myself.


----------



## WWorker08 (Apr 10, 2010)

My son just called from college asking if we can make a longbow. I just found your question. Did you make the bow? Looking for info?


----------



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's a list of potential bow woods: http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/topic/42992/Edited-Bow-Wood-List

Lots of books available on making bows-- one of my favourites is freely available on-line: http://www.archerylibrary.com/books/flatbow/


----------

